# How to remove the rear door cards mkv golf/rabbit



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

How in the hell do i remove the rear door cards in a mkv rabbit? I can't figure it out for the life of me.. Seems like i need to take the rear seats out to get them out? or...


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

Also, how does one go about removing the front seats so i can get the carpet up in those areas? are there airbag cables that I don't want to disconnect? I just want to dynamat some areas that I've neglected, but these areas are proving to be the hardest.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

In order to remove the rear door cards you need to remove the B pillars and the rear seat

front seats are just held in place with a few triple square bolts, just be careful when you go to remove the front seats to make sure you disconnected the sensors and wires.
if you are worried about the airbages just disconnect your battery before you unplug the seats.


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Assuming you have a 2 door, and adding to the post above...

You only need to remove the bench part of the seat. Up towards the top in the rear, there is a small part of the trim that pops off that hides a T25 screw. Remove that screw, then remove the trim that runs along the floor down the side of the car. Once you have that and the B pillar trim removed like stated above, just pull like hell and it will pop off. Make sure to be careful until you've disconnected the speaker connector.


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

sweet, thanks guys! :wave:


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

How do you remove the rear seats? It's indeed a 2dr


----------

